# MySQL Datenbank einbinden - Riesenproblem



## MrDude (7. Nov 2006)

Moin

Ich versuche nun seit mehr 10 stunden eine MySQL Datenbank in meine Javaanwendung zu bekommen. Gelandet bin ich schliesslig bei http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1529, da es hiess, dies sei eine gute schritt für schritt anleitung, was sich aber als riesen mist herausstellt denn es heisst: "als erstes musst man sich von http://www.mysql.com/downloads/api-jdbc.html eine aktuelle version des jdbc treibers herunterladen.
dann das enthaltene jar-file dem classpath hinzufügen. "
danke, das hab ich mittlerweile schon zigtausendmal gemacht. aber BITTE WARUM steht nirgenswo AUSFÜHRLICH, AUF DEUTSCH und SCHRITT FÜR SCHRITT wie man diese gesc***** JDBC-sache unter windows in die classpath hinzufügt. die docs die mitgeliefert sind sind ein schei*dreck weil da nur drinsteht under windows soll man es zur classpath hinzufügen, mehr nicht. und da NIRGENSWO beschrieben steht wie diese kac*e funktioniert frag ich jetzt hier nach.
Und wenn ein moderator kommt und meint
"1. zig mal beantwortet
2. suche benutzen
3. zu"
dann kann mich dieser sonstwo und ich stell die frage wieder und wieder, bis mir endlich jemand helfen kann und mir WENIGSTENS eine DEUTSCHE site gibt wo das ALLES SCHRITT FÜR SCHRITT beschrieben steht.
ich hab langsam kein bock mehr halb google zu durchforsten und immer nur auf das gleiche zu stossen.
also bitte!! helft mit!
danke!


----------



## SlaterB (7. Nov 2006)

wenn du nicht mit dem Classpath umgehen kannst,
dann ist MySQL ne Nummer zu groß für dich,

bei den Anleitungen zum Bau eines Flugzeugs wird ja auch ein Maschinenbau-Studium vorausgesetzt, 
man kann doch nicht überall bei 0 anfangen,

auch wenn dir MySQL aus anderen Sprachen her schon bekannt ist,
zeigt dieses Posting, dass es dir zumindest an Java-Grundlagen noch fehlt

-----------

freundlich fragen statt > 2 Stunden probieren schadet übrigens auch nicht

--------

du musst den kompletten Pfad, also 
Laufwert/Verzeichnis/treiber.jar
in den Classpath einfügen,

zum Einfügen siehe zunächst mal
http://mitglied.lycos.de/aaaa3/ENV/umgebungsvariable.html


----------



## MrDude (7. Nov 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> freundlich fragen statt > 2 Stunden probieren schadet übrigens auch nicht


2 ist gut.


----------



## SlaterB (7. Nov 2006)

ab 2 Stunden fragen, nicht erst ab 10 Stunden


----------



## Roar (7. Nov 2006)

> heisst: "als erstes musst man sich von http://www.mysql.com/downloads/api-jdbc.html eine aktuelle version des jdbc treibers herunterladen.
> dann das enthaltene jar-file dem classpath hinzufügen. "
> danke, das hab ich mittlerweile schon zigtausendmal gemacht. aber BITTE WARUM steht nirgenswo AUSFÜHRLICH, AUF DEUTSCH und SCHRITT FÜR SCHRITT wie man diese gesc***** JDBC-sache unter windows in die classpath hinzufügt.


weil halt davon ausgegangen ist, dass man vernünftig mit java/seine, betriebssystem/seiner entwicklungsumgebung umgehen kann, bevor man irgendwas mit datenbanken macht :roll:
außerdem wurde das schon 10000 mal hier erklärt was der classpath ist und wie man ihn unter allen möglichen IDEs benutzt :bae:


----------



## Gast (29. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

leider kann ich MrDude auch keine Antwort geben. Aber ich kann Ihn verstehen. Er fragt nicht einfach unfreundlich, sondern ist er einfach genervt. Außerdem muß ein guter Pogrammierer nicht unbedingt das Einrichten einer Entwicklungsumgebung beherrschen. Es ist schön wenn man es kann. Aber man muß auch nicht alles können. Jedenfalss hat er mir ausdem Herzen gesprochen (geschrieben). Auch wenn eine Frage schon tausend mal beantwortet wurde, kann es doch schwierig sein, die richtige Antwort zu finden.
Das MrDude keine vernüftige Antwort erhalten hat, zeigt welchen Charakter so mancher Forumsteilnehmer hat.
Ich selbt habe schon viel Geld in Bücher investiert, die dann doch nichtweiterhalfen. Wegen unfreundlicher und überheblicher Antworten, die ich in Foren wie diesem gelesen habe, habe ich meine Fragen nie direkt an Foren gerichtet. Außerdem glaube ich, wer sich die Mühe macht eine Frage zu stellen, hat meistens schon viel Zeit mit der Suche verbracht.
Fazit: Wenn ihr nur Spezialisten helfen wollt, dann laßt in euerem Forum auch nur Fragen für Spezialisten zu. Wie man das Regeln kann wäre ja dann eine Herausforderung an diese Spezialisten.
Danke MrDude. Beim lesen Deines Beitrages mußte ich herzlich lachen, weil ich Deine Situation nur zu gut verstehen kann.


----------



## SlaterB (29. Nov 2006)

das stimmt durchaus mal, in diesem Fall ist die Kritik aber fehl am Platze,

MySQL wie die meisten Java-Programm-Verbindungs-Geschichten geht ohne Classpath nicht, Punkt,
da gibts keine Diskussion,

eine Frage wurde gestellt, eine korrekte Antwort wurde gegeben? 
sogar noch mit weiterführenden Infos zum Classpath

wo ist da ein Problem?

soll man dumme Fragen auch noch besonders freundlich beantworten, 
so dass sich der Fragensteller bestätigt fühlt und in dieser Art weitermacht?

nana, ein rustikaler Hinweis auf die Fehler in der Denkweise hilft einem da viel mehr fürs Leben 

-----------


wenn du mein Post von deiner Kritik ganz ausnimmst und nur über Roar meckerst,
dagegen habe ich nix,  
:bae:  @ Roar 

na gut, Kritik ist dort eigentlich auch recht fehl am Platze


----------

